# What is your age? Seems like there are a lot of young people here...



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

I just want to get a poll on age. I have my reasons >_>


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank God this poll is correctly spaced.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Thank God this poll is correctly spaced.


 Thank god your FACE is correctly spaced OH!


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

christicake said:


> Thank god your FACE is correctly spaced OH!


...

It's not. :crying:


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> ...
> 
> It's not. :crying:


:sad: oh...


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Majority of folks on here were born during either the George H.W. Bush or Bill Clinton administration, as evidenced by a thread I recently made.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Majority of folks on here were born during either the George H.W. Bush or Bill Clinton administration, as evidenced by a thread I recently made.


Really! Huh, I figured. Can I see the thread? ^_^


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

christicake said:


> Really! Huh, I figured. Can I see the thread? ^_^


http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/145241-who-white-house-when-you-were-born.html


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

by the way the age requirement is 13 and above so your poll doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I am me said:


> by the way the age requirement is 13 and above so your poll doesn't really make sense.


Well, the poll still makes sense, you just won't see any data for the under-thirteen crowd.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Well, the poll still makes sense, you just won't see any data for the under-thirteen crowd.


just thought you would like to know. Sorry if ya didn't care


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I am me said:


> just thought you would like to know. Sorry if ya didn't care


LOL, I didn't make this poll. I was the one with the White House thread.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> LOL, I didn't make this poll. I was the one with the White House thread.


whoops! sorry (btw i liked ur poll, i actually had to look it up)


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

I am me said:


> by the way the age requirement is 13 and above so your poll doesn't really make sense.


I figured that maybe some people would be honest about how young they are if the poll was anonymous. I have a feeling that there are some really young people on this forum! I suppose they wouldn't admit it, even if it is anonymous.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/145241-who-white-house-when-you-were-born.html


That thread is good, but I'm looking for some more specific Te data. Bush ran for 8 years and so did Clinton. I only have 19 responses so far, I wonder if I would get more responses if I created a thread that got the data I'm looking for, but inconspicuously? I like the idea of asking a question that seemingly has nothing to do with age... *thinking*


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

christicake said:


> That thread is good, but I'm looking for some more specific Te data. Bush ran for 8 years and so did Clinton. I only have 19 responses so far, I wonder if I would get more responses if I created a thread that got the data I'm looking for, but inconspicuously? I like the idea of asking a question that seemingly has nothing to do with age... *thinking*


Well how specific do you need your data to be? What exactly are you looking for, or to accomplish?


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Well how specific do you need your data to be? What exactly are you looking for, or to accomplish?


I think within a 4 year range. I've been thinking about age and maturity lately. I wonder if age has anything to do with maturity at all. I've been lurking and posting on this forum for a while and some people seem "young". I started to wonder what that actually means? What does it mean to be mature? Is maturity a social construct? My mind is kind of all over the place right now. xD


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

There's a thread in the INFP zone discussing maturity if you're interested.

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/80962-about-maturity.html

I don't know if you're going to get a good representation of different age groups here on Personality Cafe. As I mentioned, a big chunk of the people on here report having been born during either the George H.W. Bush or Clinton administration, which means they mostly cluster around the 15-25 age group. Would it benefit you to post an age poll with options from 15-25 in one-year increments?

If you're looking to dissect the idea of maturity, try asking questions that deal with that. I've seen a bit of this here and there. Threads such as:

- "How old were you when you stopped believing in Santa Claus?"
- "What are your present living arrangements?"
- "What chores do you have at home?"
- "How do you define 'maturity'?"
- "How old were you when you lost your virginity?"
- "What was your first job?"

You might also ask questions about people's tastes if you're looking for a reflection of people's maturity. This can mean books, music, movies, food, anything.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> There's a thread in the INFP zone discussing maturity if you're interested.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/80962-about-maturity.html
> 
> ...


Thank you! You are awesome for helping me! You get bonus points. ^_^


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Well, the poll still makes sense, you just won't see any data for the under-thirteen crowd.


I am 12 and what is this


----------

